# Stackmat to CCT problems!



## Kickflip1993 (May 22, 2010)

Hi everybody.

I´ve looked around every possible CCT site, but i haven´t found this info:

do i need to plug it in, where the microphone has to go, or where my speakers have to go?

Thanks
-david


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

Microphone


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 22, 2010)

thanks, but when i plug it in nothing happens...

sorry if i sound nooby


----------



## ben1996123 (May 22, 2010)

File -> configurations -> stackmat settings

change the mixer and see which one works, have the keyboard timer disabled.

once you find the right mixer, it may start adding loads of random times untick the boxes.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 22, 2010)

it doesn´t matter which mixer i choose, it never shows any numbers other than 0:00


----------



## Olivér Perge (May 22, 2010)

Go to audio settings and set the mic to the left or the right fully. If that doesn't help either, get in contact with Jeremy Fleishcmann, he is awesome! I mean, he can help for sure!


----------



## That70sShowDude (May 22, 2010)

I just kept playing around with the stackmat settings until I got it to work. Also, when you eventually get it to work, it might not work when you go on the following time. For this, I just go into 'stackmat settings' and pick the 5th choice on that little drop down arrow. Hit apply, then go back to my original #4 choice on the list. Hit apply to that and it will work again.

I just searched how to do it on youtube or something. The video I had was pretty helpful.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (May 22, 2010)

Microphone.


----------



## Kickflip1993 (May 23, 2010)

CCT notices when i turn the timer on or off, but i does nothing when I start and stop the timer..

And when i have the microphone settings on the left it makes wierd noises, but when its on the right it does nothing.

what could that be?
thanks


----------



## Slash (May 23, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> CCT notices when i turn the timer on or off, but i does nothing when I start and stop the timer..
> 
> And when i have the microphone settings on the left it makes wierd noises, but when its on the right it does nothing.
> 
> ...



You gotta set the microphone plugin to "mute", then go to stackmat settings and tick all the "If your timer displays any of these..." boxes (15 minutes, 165 seconds, 165 hundredths), mine works like this.


----------

